# Schwimmteich, Fischteich, Naturteich...Koi, Orfen, Frösche, Baugenehmigung?



## Witchblade (25. März 2021)

Guten Tag zusammen,

wir sind aktuell dabei unseren Garten zu gestalten bzw umzugestalten.
Mein Mann und ich sind uns da nicht sonderlich einig was den Teich betrifft (der vorhandene Teich soll vergrößert werden). Er hätte lieber einen Fischteich und ich einen Schwimmteich. So jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob man das denn nicht irgendwie vereinen kann.

Ursprünglich sollte der Teich nicht mehr als 100m³ Beckeninhalt haben, aber wenn ich jetzt mal so auf die schnelle rechne... mit einer Breite von 8,6m, einer Länge von zwischen 9 und 11 m und einer Tiefe von bis zu 1,9m sind wir da drüber und bräuchten eine Baugenehmigung.

Das Thema kam jetzt erst konkret auf und ich hatte noch nicht so viel Zeit mich darüber zu informieren, es gibt ja auch zig Themen auf die man achten muss. 

Jedenfalls ist aktuell folgender Plan (ich hab mal ne Skizze hoch geladen)

die gesamte Breite sollte etwa 8,6m sein und die Länge zwischen 9 und 11m
es soll eine stufenweise Flachwasserzone (orange ) geben mit einem größeren Bereich, der etwa 1,3m Tief ist.
Der Tiefste Punkt soll ca 1,90m sein.
Links und / oder Rechts sollen (lila) separiert "Tümpel / Nebenteiche" errichtet werden, die für __ Frösche, __ Molche, Blühpfanzen  usw gedacht sind, mit einer ca tiefe von 0,8-1m 

Der hintere Bereich des Hauptteiches (Wo Sumpf in der Skizze steht) soll mit Pflanzen besetzt werden, damit die Fische Rückzugsmöglichkeiten haben, wenn sie es wollen.

der Vordere Bereich soll dann entsprechend bei Bedarf zum Abkühlen gedacht sein. 

Als Fischbesatz ist jetzt die Idee etwa 8 Kois, 5 Orfen und einen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen ich hoffe, dass das nicht zu beengt in dem Teich ist.

Und irgendwo soll dann auch noch ein Bachlauf hin. 

So und nun meine Fragen: 

1. Die Flachwasserzonen bzw der Teichgrund finde ich schön, wenn da Steine (Rollkies / Flußkies oder so)      drinnen wäre, ich bin mir da aber nicht sicher, ob das mit der Verschmutzung nicht unpraktisch ist. 

2. Was die Kois betrifft gibt es bezüglich der Fütterung sämtliche Empfehlungen, von wegen was sie in 5 min fressen können und Gewicht / Futtermenge. Was ich mich aber frage: selbst wenn ich da jetzt jeden Koi wiege und entsprechend die Futtermenge rein schmeiße, dann fressen die anderen Fische ja sicherlich auch mit, mal abgesehen davon, werden die Kois ja vermutlich auch anderes getier fressen. Wie kann ich da sicher gehen, dass der ein oder andere Koi nicht zu viel bzw zu wenig frisst..? 

3. Mit welchen monatlichen Kosten muss ich da rechnen? Futter, Strom für die Filteranlage, Arztkosten?

4. Wann merke ich, dass ein Fisch krank ist?

5. Großes Thema Technik... wie berechne ich die Filtergröße, was braucht man da alles?

6. Folie oder irgendwie Betonieren?  bei Naturagart hab ich jetzt gesehen, die machen Mörtel auf die Folie?

7. Bezüglich der Sedimentfallen von Naturagart, (ich hab die gestern angeschrieben, und bin schon gespannt auf die Antwort) aber ich frag mich ob, das funktionieren kann, wenn ich da Steine im Teich haben möchte... 

8. ich möchte eine Möglichkeit zum Anbringen von Sonnenseegel für den Sommer und für den Herbst / Winter für ein Laubnetz. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten?

9. welche Pflanzen empfehlt ihr für den Hauptteich? ich dachte an __ Rohrkolben auf jeden Fall, damit diese im Winter helfen den Teich nicht völlig vereisen zu lassen. Wir möchten den Teich nicht extra heizen, oder sollten wir das bei Kois tun?

10. Falls jemand dabei ist, der eine Baugenehmigung in Bayern gemacht hat, hat das wer ohne Architekt gemacht?

Gibts sonst noch was zu beachten?

Vielen Lieben Dank 
Viele Grüße
Nancy


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2021)

Hallo.

Das sind ganz schön viele Fragen und nicht einfach zu beantworten. Es gibt so viele verschiedene Ansichten, Meinungen, Erfahrungen, dass man schnell wieder mehr verunsichert wird, als das es hilft.

Die Frage ist 10 ist für mich einfach... ich komme nicht aus Bayern, kann daher nix dazu sagen. 

Grundsätzlich möchte ich anmerken, dass Koi-/Fisch- und Schwimmteich in Kombination auf jeden Fall geht. Die geplante Größe ist genial, bürgt aber das große Manko, dass man von außen schlecht an den Teich kommt. Damit meine ich, z.Bsp. das Rausfangen kranker Fische bei notwendiger Behandlung außerhalb des Teiches. Auch den Boden von außen reinigen, gestaltet sich schwierig, weil Saugrohre von Teichsaugern oder auch Kescherstiele so bis 3-4 m sind. Da wird es bei euch schon eng, könnte ich mir vorstellen.

zu 1. Kies, Steine oder anderer Teichgrund ist schön, lässt sich aber - wie ihr selbst schon festgestellt habt - schlecht reinigen. Feiner Kies oder Kiesel werden von den Fischen gerne "durchgekaut" und beim Schwimmen irgendwo abgeworfen, so dass sie dann überall im Teich liegen, aber nicht mehr wirklich dort, wo Du sie haben wolltest. Reinigen ist wirklich schwierig, weil sich Schmutz unweigerlich dort absetzt und sehr wahrscheinlich nur manuell entfernt werden. Ist also mit Reinigungsaufwand verbunden, was man bedenken sollte.

zu 2. Futtermenge und Futterzeiten kann man regeln. Dafür kann man Futterautomaten nutzen. Du musst die Fisch nicht immer messen und wiegen, sondern man sich eigentlich ganz gut an Tabellen orientieren, wo passend zur Größe ein ungefähres Körpergewicht (zumindest für Koi) angegeben ist. Alles andere ist später eigene Beobachtung, wie schnell sie die Menge wegfuttern. Manchmal schmeckt ihnen das Futter auch nicht, dann ist es auch nach 15 Minuten nicht weg und wird nur in den Skimmer eingesaugt. Auch das ist ein Punkt den man betrachten kann, wie lange brauchen die Fische für welche Menge Futter bevor es im Skimmer landet!?

zu 3. Kosten sind so uterschiedlich... kommt auf eure verwendete Technik an, wie viel Wasserwechsel macht ihr, wie viel Futter wird gegeben, welchen Anspruch habt ihr an euren Teich und dem Wasser, wie klar soll es sein und noch dies & das, Arztkosten kann man nicht pauschalisieren - kommt auf die Krankheiten an, den Anfahrtsweg des Doc, dann auf die Medikamente (sofern nötig), beabsichtigt ihr regelmäßige Kontrollen am Teich oder beim Doc

zu 4. schwierig - wenn sich ein Fisch atypisch verhält, sich absondert, nicht frisst, sich oft und lange ablegt - obwohl die restliche Bande agil ist, wenn Hautfärbungen erkennbar oder andere offensichtliche Symptome vorhanden sind, die Symptome sind je nach Erkrankung auch sehr unterschiedlich

zu 5. ganz schwieriges Thema, nicht weil man nichts dazu sagen kann, sondern wegen der verschiedensten Meinungen, Sichtweisen und so weiter - bevor man das Thema anfängt, müssten noch ganz viele andere Frage geklärt werden, die man Themenweise abarbeiten sollte, damit es nicht unübersichtlich wird. großer Teich mit wenig Fisch kann mit wenig technischen Schnick-Schnack auskommen, kommt aber auch auf eure Ansprüche an das Teichklima an. Will sagen, würde ich separat abhandeln und ist nicht pauschal zu beantworten

zu 6. ein formales Teichbecken mit gerade steilen Wänden und Rundungen würde ich mit Folie (PVC 1,5 mm) vor Ort faltenfrei auskleiden lassen - wenn die Teichform eher organisch werden soll und auch das Teichprofil eher mit flacher abfallenden Wänden ausgestaltet werden soll, bietet sich die Natruagart-Variante an, kostet aber etwas mehr und ist äufwändiger herzustellen - Alternativ wäre der Teich auch mit Gfk-Auskleidung möglich. Auch hier wieder - verschiedene Sichtweisen & Meinungen anhören und für sich selbst abwägen, was will ich, was kann ich leisten.

zu 7. Bin kein Fan von den Sedimentfallen, da diese meines Wissen nach nur gepumpt benutzt werden können und auf der Gitterabdeckung der Schmutz auch liegen bleibt. Ich bin da eher für Schwerkraftlösungen, weil die nachfolgende Technik auch effektiver und stromsparender sein kann. Andere User haben das so und können dazu sicherlich ihre Meinung, Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.

zu 8. keine Ahnung, was es da zu beachten gibt, außer... das die Befesitigungsmasten oder Pfosten stabil und hoch genug sind. Solche Segel hängen gerne mal durch, bei Regen werden sie schwerer und bei Wind legen sie sich ins Zeug. Ich habe bei mir die Segel mit Lastfedern befestigt, so dass sie mehr Speilraum haben, wenn Wind kommt oder sie durch Regen, Hagel oder auch mal Schnee (weil zu spät abgenommen) ordentlich durchhängen und die Seile nicht gleich abreißen.

zu 9. Pflanzen sind gut und da würde ich von allem etwas nehmen, eine Vielfalt halt von Unterwasser - Überwasser - blühend - oberflächlich liegend - Sumpfpflanzen... schau mal in unser Pflanzenlexikon, da findest Du ein paar Ideen für den Teich

Nun denn, der Anfang ist gemacht, weitere Antworten & Meinungen kommen bestimmt, wenn ihr in die Detailplanung gehen wollt.


----------



## Witchblade (26. März 2021)

Vielen Lieben Dank für deine Antworten,

Bezüglich dem Wasserwechsel, ist das generell von Nöten oder kann man auch zb mit UV und oder sonstige Technik einsetzen, damit man das nicht machen "muss"?
ich wusste nicht, dass man da das Wasser tauschen muss... also zumindest nicht generell sondern nur dann, wenn was nicht passt bzw dann einmal im Jahr zum "frühjahrsputz" oder so. muss ich mich da mal einlesen.
Ach ja... also indirekt war der Wasserwechsel im Sommer schon relativ regelmäßig geplant, weil wir unser Gemüse / Obst möglichst auch selber  anbauen wollen... also so zumindest der Endplan aktuel herrscht bei uns nur Chaos im Garten . Zum Düngen hatte ich da mal gelesen, sei das Fischwasser sehr gut, weil es eben so viele Nährstoffe hat. von daher hätten wir sowieso zum Geißen das Wasser abgezapft und muss muss halt dann wieder entsprechend reingefüllt werden. Aber wir hatten jetzt eher an die Pflanzen und weniger an die Fische gedacht 
Das Wasser sollte schon möglichst klar sein.

Kann man die Wasserkontrolle auch selber durchführen? ich hab gesehen, dass es Teststäbchen und Tropfen und so gibt, aber ist das denn Schwierig? oder muss man da einfach die Farbe ablesen und gut?

Hast du mal bitte ein Beispiel von wegen "Schwerkraftlösung" anstelle von Sedimentfallen? ich kann mir da grad nix drunter vorstellen?


----------



## Witchblade (27. März 2021)

Sodala und noch mehr Fragen:

wie bereits beschrieben möchten wir das Wasser teils auch für Gemüse / Obst verwenden. jetzt gibt es ja die Idee mit Aquaponing macht das bereits jemand?
und das auffüllen von dem Teichwasser soll mit Brunnenwasser (Grundwasser) durchgeführt werden. Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass diese Eisen /Manganhaltig sein können, was schädlich für die Fische sein kann.. Können Pflanzen das Eisen / Mangan entsprechend Filtern? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Vielen Dank


----------



## Eve (27. März 2021)

Hallo,
Ich bin auch neu und am einlesen

Wir bauen auch Obst und Gemüse an (Permakultur orientiert), die Idee mit dem "düngen" mit dem Teichwasser finde ich grundsätzlich interessant, allerdings vermute ich da ein Hacken. Teichwasser soll möglichst wenig organisches Material enthalten, soweit mir bekannt!
Also eher mit dem Inhalt vom Filter (Fischkot, Laub..) düngen,als mit dem Wasser.

Zu den anderen Fragen kann ich nichts sagen, bin neugierig auf die Antworten!


----------



## Biko (27. März 2021)

Hallo,
Als Aquaponik würde ich es nicht bezeichnen, aber ich habe - glaube ich - so etwas installiert, wie du es dir vorstellst.
In meiner Filteranlage hängt nach dem Trommelfilter der Saugschlauch eines Hauswasserwerks, welches die mittels Zeitschaltuhr gesteuerte Gartenbewässerung speist.
Das Hauseasserwerk erzeugt einen Druck von sehr konstanten 4 -4,5 Bar, was absolut ausreicht, um auch große Flächen zu beregnen.
Das entnommene Wasser wird mittels Pegelschalter aus dem Hausbrunnen nachgefüllt.
Somit ist auch gleich der durchgehende Wasserwechsel gewährleistet.
Da ich Fische im Teich habe, ist das Teichwasser jedenfalls nährstoffreicher, als das Brunnenwasser.
Was du aber zuvor abklären solltest, sind die Werte deines Brunnenwassers!


Fotos dazu kannst du in meiner Teichdoku sehen.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Als Aquaponik würde ich es nicht bezeichnen, aber ich habe - glaube ich - so etwas installiert, wie du es dir vorstellst.
> In meiner Filteranlage hängt nach dem Trommelfilter der Saugschlauch eines Hauswasserwerks, welches die mittels Zeitschaltuhr gesteuerte Gartenbewässerung speist.
> Das Hauseasserwerk erzeugt einen Druck von sehr konstanten 4 -4,5 Bar, was absolut ausreicht, um auch große Flächen zu beregnen.
> ...



Und weiters ist das Wasser temperiert. Heißt es ist vorgewärmt. Pflanzen wollen kein kaltes Wasser aus der Leitung.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Rhz69 (27. März 2021)

Hallo Witchblade,

Zum Thema Wassertests und Eisen Mangan im Brunnenwasser.

Für deinen Teich gibt es Wassertests die von Aquarien stammen. Ich finde die Tröpfchentests passend. Die Stäbchen sind zu ungenau, falls du wirklich etwas prüfen möchtest (Algen, Fische benehmen sich komisch). Es gibt auch Testsysteme mit Spektrometer. Das ist recht teuer und ich bin nicht überzeugt, dass das immer besser ist, als die Tröpfchen. Da kann man vor allem auch sehen, wie gut der Test ist.
Man muss aber nicht unbedingt Testen, ich rate aber dazu, grade am Anfang. 
Das schwierige an den Tests ist nicht die Handhabung, das bekommt jeder hin, sondern aus den Ergebnissen schlau zu werden. Da kannst du hier aber Hilfe bekommen.

Eisentests kann man kaufen Mangan nicht. Das Brunnenwasser würde ich einmal zum Testen abgeben, die bestimmen dir auch Mangan oder andere Schwermetalle. Eisen siehst du aber auch, wenn das Brunnenwasser an der Luft braun wird. Zur Erstbefüllung ist Eisen weniger das Problem. Das braune setzt sich ab. Die Fische sollten eh nicht gleich in den Teich.
Zum Nachfüllen könnte es schwieriger sein, aber das weiss ich nicht so genau. Mangan nehmen Pflanzen auch in Spuren auf. 
Ich hoffe das reicht als erster Eindruck, du hast ja noch ein paar andere Entscheidungen zu treffen, die vorher kommen.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Zacky (28. März 2021)

Guten Morgen.



Witchblade schrieb:


> Bezüglich dem Wasserwechsel, ist das generell von Nöten oder kann man auch zb mit UV und oder sonstige Technik einsetzen, damit man das nicht machen "muss"?


Die Wasserwechsel dienen in erster Linie dem Verbessern der Wasserwerte. Im Laufe der Zeit wird die Belastung stets höher, da die Pflanzen gar nicht so viel abbauen können, wie produziert wird. Auch die Keimdruckbelastung steigt mit der Zeit. Dafür macht man gerade bei stark besetzten Fischteichen regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel. Bei eurer Teichgröße und dem bisherigen Besatz ist dies wahrscheinlich nicht so oft nötig, und wenn ihr das Wasser zum Garten bewässern nehmen wollt, ergibt es sich ja von selbst.

Mit einer UVC kann man den Keindruck in einem ganz begrenzten Maße senken. Eher dient die UVC für die Wasserklarheit und "bekämpft" die Schwebealgen. Die Schwebealgen werden in der Struktur zerstört und bleiben früher oder später im Vorfilter hängen und können entsorgt werden.



Witchblade schrieb:


> Das Wasser sollte schon möglichst klar sein.


Da kann man mit entsprechender mechanischer Filtertechnik und biologischen Filterbereichen sowie ausreichender Bepflanzung eigentlich fast immer erreichen.



Witchblade schrieb:


> das auffüllen von dem Teichwasser soll mit Brunnenwasser (Grundwasser) durchgeführt werden.


Wurde ja schon ausreichend angesprochen und ich persönlich würde es nicht machen. Dann lieber einen Gartenwasserzähler an das Hauswasser angeschlossen und Trinkwasserqualität im Teich verbessert das allgemeine Teichklima.



Witchblade schrieb:


> Hast du mal bitte ein Beispiel von wegen "Schwerkraftlösung" anstelle von Sedimentfallen? ich kann mir da grad nix drunter vorstellen?


Anstatt einer Sedimentfalle würde ich zu einem herkömmlichen Bodenablauf aus dem Garten-/Fisch-/Koiteichbereich greifen. Ist auch recht günstig im Einkaufspreis und mit DN 110 für große Umwälzvolumen problemlos nutzbar. Schmutz geht durch die umlaufende Öffnung recht problemlos durch. Selbst Kieselsteine oder Tannenzapfen rutschen mit durch und landen im Filter.

Link zu einem Angebot


----------



## Witchblade (28. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Vielen Infos,

nochmal eine Frage: ist es möglich anstatt eines herkömmlichen __ Filtersystem einen Filtergraben mit Pflanzen anzulegen oder braucht man da immer ein Filtersystem?
ich meine ich hätte hier im Forum eine Dokumentation gesehen.. aber kann die nicht mehr finden .. falls sie hier im Forum überhaupt war.

und bezüglich dem Nachfüllwasser und der Temperatur. Wie wärmt ihr das auf? oder  einfach in den Teich fließen lassen?
wer von euch nimmt das Nachfüllwasser aus dem Brunnen? wie behandelt ihr das Wasser vorher? bezüglich Eisen /Mangan?

vielen Dank
Nancy


----------



## Rhz69 (29. März 2021)

Hallo Nancy,

Bezüglich Filtergraben. Mein Teich ist ein Schwimmteich ohne Fische und mit 22 m3 5 mal kleiner als eurer. Ich bin mit meinem Filtergrabensystem zufrieden. Wenn dein Mann unter Fischen Goldfische oder Koi versteht sieht das aber anders aus. Da gibt es ein paar hier, die von dem Filtergraben auf viel Technik aufgerüstet haben.
Ein Grund ist, dass der Filtergraben irgendwann gesäubert werden muss. Bei mir wird dafür eine Schubkarre und die Biotonne reichen. Durch das Fischfutter kommt natürlich deutlich mehr in den Teich und dann in den Filtergraben. Bei wenig Fischen ist das auch eine Frage an die Wasserqualität. Dürfen ein paar Algen sein oder muss man beim Fisch quer durch den Teich die Schuppen zählen können.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (29. März 2021)

Hallo Nancy,

Hier eine Baudoku ohne Filter, auch ohne Fische. Danach kommt einem das eigene Projekt mindestens nicht mehr so gross vor.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bau-eines-großen-teiches.30341/

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Ida17 (1. Apr. 2021)

Moin Nancy,

ein schönes, aber auch anstrengendes Projekt habt Ihr Euch da ausgesucht 

Die Antworten auf sämtliche Fragen werden sich erst mit der Zeit und während des Baus ergeben, dafür müssen konkrete Pläne her.
Für die Teichgröße mit Fischbesatz (aus einem Koi wird gleich ein zweiter, dritter ... ) rate ich auch zu einer Schwerkraft-Anlage. Hier im Forum gibt es tolle Baudokus die sich einzig und allein mit dem Filterprinzip beschäftigen. Eine Schwerkraft-Anlage ist in ihrer Anschaffung nicht ganz preiswert, das sind aber die großen Filter der herkömmlichen Hersteller auch nicht, können aber individuell dem Volumen angepasst werden und rentieren sich alsbald in ihrer Unterhaltung.



Witchblade schrieb:


> und bezüglich dem Nachfüllwasser und der Temperatur. Wie wärmt ihr das auf? oder einfach in den Teich fließen lassen?
> wer von euch nimmt das Nachfüllwasser aus dem Brunnen? wie behandelt ihr das Wasser vorher? bezüglich Eisen /Mangan?


Bei mir kommt fast ausschließlich Brunnenwasser zum Einsatz, müsste ich den Teich mit Leitungswasser füllen kommt das Wasserwerk persönlich mit einem Blumenstrauß vorbei, um sich für die großzügige "Unterstützung" zu bedanken 

Nein Spaß beiseite, bei Brunnenwasser muss man etwas vorsichtig sein, da es gerne zu viele Metalle aber auch Nährstoffe beinhalten kann. 
Wobei auch das Leitungswasser nicht in jeder Kommune geeignet für einen Teich ist. Die Wasserwerte kann man aber meist online beim örtlichen Wasserwerk aufrufen oder ggf. auch eine Probe kostenlos untersuchen lassen. 
Von unserem Brunnenwasser kann ich jedenfalls sagen, dass es weder viel Eisen enthält, noch dass es besonders nährstoffreich ist, die Algen wachsen auch so 
Ein Vorwärmen des Wassers ist auch nicht nötig, Du machst ja keinen Vollwechsel, sondern ca. 10-25% des Volumens. Da gleichen sich die Temperaturen wieder aus, ohne dass die Fische Schaden nehmen. 

So das war's erst mal von mir, ich bin gespannt auf die Baudoku!


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Apr. 2021)

Servus Nancy, die Frage 10 ist einfach zu beantworten
https://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayAbgrG?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
Das bayrische Abgrabungsgesetz regelt das alles. Artikel 6 gibt die Gültigkeit ab wann das greift, knapp gesagt nicht größer als 500 qm, nicht tiefer als 2 Meter.
Würde also empfehlen in Richtung 450 qm zu gehen, dann hast Du einen Sicherheitsabstand. Bevors losgeht, gehst Du zu Deiner Gemeinde mit einer schönen Handzeichnung, Schmierskizze, erklärst was Du vor hast und das es nicht ins Abgrabungsgesetz fällt. Dann hast Du das angezeigt und wenn sich ein lieber Nachbar aufregt ist schon der Wind aus den Segeln. Damit Du was in der Hand hast, sendest  Du Deine Doku mit ein paar Hauptmassen per EMail zusätzlich an die Gemeinde, Baureferent.

Die Fragen 1 bis 9 sind eine echte Vorlage. Teichbau ist keine exakte Wissenschaft wie Medizin oder Maschinenbau oder sonst was. Wenn Du 10 Teichbauer fragst bekommst Du 12 Meinungen weil manch einer im Gespräch die Richtung ändert. Empfehle hier ansehen, lesen, irgendwann hast Du Deine Meinung.

Alles Gute!


----------



## Witchblade (4. Apr. 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Vielen Antworten,

also so in etwa weiß ich, wie ich das machen möchte. (eine Skizze wird noch angefertigt)
aber bei mein Recherchen fehlen mir noch einige Punkte, die ich nicht herausgefunden habe vielleicht hock ich auch nur auf der Leitung...

1. Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich irgendwie immer noch nicht, den unterschied zwischen einer Sedimentfalle und einem Bodenablauf. Außer, dass der Bodenablauf einen Deckel hat und ich den eher nutzen kann, wenn ich zb Kies auf dem Boden habe? aber ansonsten brauch ich doch bei beiden eine Pumpe, die das Wasser ansaugt? Die Skizzen, die ich gefunden habe, machen bei beiden was die Leitungen und Pumpe angeht keinen Unterschied.

2. eine UV Lampe benötigt man ja wegen den Schwebealgen und Bakterien. Wenn ich jetzt aber den Teich auch zum Schwimmen nehmen möchte, soll man die nicht unbedingt einsetzen, weil die UV Lampe wegen dem Strom zu gefährlich sein soll.. Kann ich die Bakterienbelastung auch anderweitig verbessern? zb durch Pflanzen? Bezüglich der Algen mach ich mir da aktuell keine so großen Gedanken. Was das Stromrisiko im Wasser angeht, hab ich die bei einer Pumpe nicht auch?

3. wer von euch hat ein Angebot über NaturaGart machen lassen? wie lange dauert es, bis die ein Angebot schicken?


Vielen DAnk


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. Apr. 2021)

Zu 3:
An NG schreiben und schauen was passiert. Ich meine da gibts für kleines Geld einen schönen Entwurf.
Wie lange das dauert kann nur NG beantworten


----------



## samorai (4. Apr. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> Kann ich die Bakterienbelastung auch anderweitig verbessern?



Das hast du mit Sicherheit falsch verstanden.
Die Bakterien sind als Freunde zu verstehen.
Denn diese leisten ganze Arbeit im Teich + Filter, ohne die Backies kannst du den Teich vergessen.


----------



## Witchblade (4. Apr. 2021)

Hm es war von Keimen die Rede in dem Bericht also von Krankmachenden Bakterien und Viren.. Aber die UV Lampe unterscheidet ja nicht von gut und Böse....


----------



## Rhz69 (5. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Nancy,

Mit den bösen Bakterien hast du kein Problem, wenn der Rest vom Teich stimmt. Mit UV reduzierst du alle, die denen es am besten gefällt haben dann noch mehr Platz. Bei deiner Teichgrösse mache ich mir da wenig sorgen. Würde ich an deiner Stelle eher den Platz einplanen und erst mal weglassen. UV läuft eh nicht die ganze Zeit.
Mit der Sedimentfalle/Bodenauslauf hast du nicht ganz unrecht. 
Die Sedimentfalle wird meist (bei NG) innerhalb der Folie verlegt. Die BA werden meist durch die Folie geführt. Bei der Sedimentfalle wird dann der Boden gepanzert, also Verbundmatte Trasszement. 
Ich habe auch mit NG (nur Sedimentfalle, Skimmer, Filtergraben) gebaut und bin zufrieden, da gibt es aber andere Meinungen. Der grosse Unterschied ist meist die oben erwähnte Sedimentmenge, die irgendwann raus muss. Ein anderer Punkt sind die kleineren Rohre. Mit den Rohren legt man die Umwälzung fest, aber da bin ich nicht der Experte. 

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Zacky (7. Apr. 2021)

zu 1. Bodenabläufe haben umlaufend einen offenen Spalt von 1-2 cm Höhe. Sedimentfallen haben ein festes Gitter oben drauf.

zu 2. ja, eine UVC beschädigt die Struktur der Schwebealgen... auch kann eine UVC ein wenig den Keimdruck senken, der auch durch Bakterien & Keimen hervorgerufen wird. Nur ist die UVC für den Teich nicht geeignet, um den Keimmdruck so massiv zu senken. Da helfen halt nur Wasserwechsel. Auch sollte man bei einem Schwimmteich grundsätzlich auf 12 V Pumpen setzen, gerade dann, wenn sie im Teich versenkt sind. Die UVC, halt auch Durchlauf-UVC sind mehr oder minder stets mit Wasser in Kontakt und so kann es bei kleinen technischen Defekten halt zu Stromübergängen kommen. Daher sollten es 12 V Pumpen oder Alternativen am Schwimmteich sein. Wenn ihr euren Teich jedoch nicht nur als Schwimmteich, sondern auch mit Fischen besetzen wollt, sollte man abwägen oder nach Alternativen suchen.


----------



## samorai (7. Apr. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> Hm es war von Keimen die Rede in dem Bericht also von Krankmachenden Bakterien



Der Keimdruck entsteht nur bei Fischen, zB bei der Vergesellschaftung, dh wenn neue Fische zu dem alt Bestand dazu gesetzt werden. 



Witchblade schrieb:


> Krankmachenden Bakterien und Viren..



Vieren gehen im Wasser nur auf Fische, für Menschen völlig uninteressant. Dann wären ja alle Krank die in einem Natur Teich baden gehen. 

Zu den Bakterien :
Wir haben bis zu 10 Millionen Bakterien im Trinkwasser und die Bakterien im Teich werden dich auch nicht umbringen. 
Die führen nur den Teich Haushalt durch, auch wenn du deine Blase nicht halten kannst, freuen sich die Backies dermaßen darüber weil sie auf so etwas spezialisiert sind. 
Ständig? Naja muß nicht sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Apr. 2021)

Ich würde bei der Teichtiefe aufpassen. Meine, da gibt es ab 1,5 m besondere Auflagen.
Rechtlich und Versicherungstechnisch.
Weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist. 
Nicht das ihr zum Schwimmen der Nachbarkinder einen Bademeister braucht.


----------



## Witchblade (8. Apr. 2021)

> Vieren gehen im Wasser nur auf Fische, für Menschen völlig uninteressant. Dann wären ja alle Krank die in einem Natur Teich baden gehen.
> 
> Zu den Bakterien :
> Wir haben bis zu 10 Millionen Bakterien im Trinkwasser und die Bakterien im Teich werden dich auch nicht umbringen.
> ...



um den Mensch mach ich mir da weniger sorgen.. ich hatte nur den Eindruck bei meinen aktuellen Recherchen, dass man sowas für die Fische braucht... zumindest wenn es kein riesen Teich ist. DAnke 



> Ich würde bei der Teichtiefe aufpassen. Meine, da gibt es ab 1,5 m besondere Auflagen.
> Rechtlich und Versicherungstechnisch.
> Weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist.
> Nicht das ihr zum Schwimmen der Nachbarkinder einen Bademeister braucht.



danke für die Info... dann muss ich da nochmal nachhaken.


----------



## Marion412 (9. Apr. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich würde bei der Teichtiefe aufpassen. Meine, da gibt es ab 1,5 m besondere Auflagen.
> Rechtlich und Versicherungstechnisch.
> Weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist.
> Nicht das ihr zum Schwimmen der Nachbarkinder einen Bademeister braucht.



Ich glaube nur in Hessen . Ich hätte sonst einen Bademeister gebraucht , deshalb nur 150 cm tief. Reicht aber auch alle mal und ist im Sommer recht frisch untenrum


----------



## Witchblade (11. Apr. 2021)

Hallo nochmal,

also ich habe jetzt einiges Ausgemessen, geplant und entsprechende Skizzen angefertigt.
Evtl wird das ganze noch 1-2m Breiter. hängt nochmal von der Optik des Gartens ab und wie wir den rest gestalten,  aber ich glaube, das wird so meine Mindestanforderung.

Was die Leitung für das Aqua Ponik zum Gewächshaus angeht, werde ich das System vielleicht erst später hinzu bauen, das Gewächshaus steht noch nicht. Ob ich das so mache oder nicht ist noch offen.
Der Rest mit dem AquaPonik im Außenbereich soll so bleiben. Die "Tröge" mit 3x Blähton 3x Kies 3x Sand sind etwa LxBxT 1x0,7x0,45 Meter ich glaube ich werde dafür Mörtelwannen verwenden oder evtl mit Teichfolie bauen... mal sehen.
Der Brunnen ist auch noch nicht gebaut. Ich weiß deshalb nicht, ob ich den direkt an die Becken anhängen kann, Wasserqualität und Temperatur usw.
Im Tiefwasserbereich möchte ich unten auf dem Boden Kies haben bzw auch so Rollsplitt, Wassergras und __ Wasserpest, da ich in dem Bereich auch Seerosen zum Beschatten haben möchte und diese maximal 1,5m tief gesetzt werden sollen hab ich mir gedacht, ich stell den Topf einfach auf ein Fischversteck.
Der Schwimmbereich soll dann noch mit einem Sonnenseegel beschattet werden.
Ab Herbst soll das Gestänge dann für ein Laubnetz zur Verfügung stehen, ich habe ziemlich viele Bäume in direkter Umgebung.

Und noch mehr Fragen:

1. Meint ihr die Bereiche sind so groß genug für die 8 Kois?
2. Welche Pflanze kann man sonst noch zum Beschatten nehmen, die auch in 1,9m Tiefe gesetzt werden können?
3. Ich möchte einen Luftsprudler der auch im Winter laufen soll, damit die Fläche nicht zufriert und genug Sauerstoff vorhanden ist evtl noch einen zweiten Luftsprudler für den Schwimmbereich.  Oder sollte man den im Winter nicht laufen lassen?
4. Das ganze jetzt ohne Bodenablauf und Sedimentfalle. Ich glaub es macht keinen Sinn eine Sedimentfalle /BA im Schwimmbereich einzufügen?
5. Wo ich jetzt irgendwie Filter /Pumpen einbauen /verstecken soll.. hmm.. kein Plan irgend ne Idee? braucht es überhaupt noch Filter, wenn ich Blähton und Filtergraben und so habe?
6. Evtl noch mit Beleuchtung? oder sollte man das lieber nicht machen?
7. Für die Filterung im AquaPonik Bereich gibt es da noch andere Naturmaterialien, die ich zum Filtern und Bepflanzen einsetzen kann?
8. Nachdem ich in der IT und genauer gesagt in der Automatisierung arbeite.... gibt es eigentlich Technik für den Teich? Temperaturmesser, Sauerstoffmesser, Wasserqualität.. Teichkamera? also Technik die man mit dem Netzwerk verbinden kann um Permanent einen Überblick zu haben 
9. Wenn der Teich dann mal steht... wie lange sollte er laufen, bis die Fische einziehen können? Ich denke mal alles außer Koi kann man innerhalb von 1-2 Monaten einsetzen? und Kois später?
10. Hab ich noch irgendwas vergessen?
11. Was die Pumpen /Filter betrifft, sind die sehr laut? direkt neben dem Teich hat die Nachbarin ihr Schlafzimmerfenster... falls sie es im Sommer offen hat, möchte ich da nicht stören.

Vielen Lieben Dank
gruß
Nancy


----------



## Eve (11. Apr. 2021)

Zur Teichgrösse/Tiefe: welche Gesetzen in jedem Bundesland gelten, fand ich hier schön übersichtlich:
https://www.mcm-systeme.de/ratgeber/rechtsgrundlagen-zum-bau-eines-gartenteiches

Sauerstoff Zufuhr im gefrorenen Zustand geht auch durch Röhrichte?

Fische sollten lieber mehrere Monate später einziehen,wenn sich ein Gleichgewicht stabilisiert hat?

Viele verstecken die Technik unter einem Steg (wie bei dir) oder Plattform


----------



## Zacky (11. Apr. 2021)

Hallo.

zu 1. ...der Platz sollte reichen
zu 2. ...
zu 3. ...Belüftersteine zum Einsfreihalten sind gut, kann aber auch sein, dass Du eine Belüftung für den Sommer brauchst, so dass es fest eingeplant werden sollte. Wenn im Sommer die Temperaturen stark ansteigen oder dein Pflanzen- & __ Filtersystem nicht genug Sauerstoff produzieren, wird es für Fische und Biobakterien schwer.
zu 4. ...Vor- & Nachteile wurden ja angesprochen, ist eure Entscheidung...
zu 5. ...Filterung und Pumpen zu verstecken ist in erster Linie ein optischer Ansatz - "verstecken" sollte man sie an einem dennoch einwandfrei zugänglichen Ort. Filterkammer sollte auch groß genug sein, um alles sauber zu verbauen und so, dass man auch mal alles demontieren und/oder reparieren kann.
zu 5.1. ob man es noch braucht... Blähton und Filtergraben sind nicht unbedingt die Hochleistungsfilter, Blähton bietet zwar auch besiedelbare Flächen für Bakterien, aber im Verhältnis wahrscheinlich weniger als zusätzliche künstliche Filtermedien. Kommt auch auf den Schmutz an, der sich ansammelt oder produziert wird. Die Frage ist auch, was soll der Blähton filtern? ...wird er durchströmt? ...wird vorgereinigtes (also vom Grobschmutz, wie Algen, Blätter, Fischkot befreit) Wasser durch die Filterbereiche gepumpt?
Stellen deine "Tröge" mit Blähton, Kies, Sand als Aquaponikanlage deine Filterung dar? Sind die Behälter jeweils 1 x 0,45 x 0,70 m oder die gesamte Strecke?
zu 6. ...Beleuchtung im Teich würde ich nicht machen, da sich die Leuchten auch schnell mit Algenbelag zusetzen. Als Dekobeleuchtung außerhalb mag es ganz nett sein. Ist aber auch alles Geschmackssache.
zu 7. ...
zu 8. ...gibt es ganz viel... nur brauche ich die Technik zur Fernüberwachung oder Erfassung der Daten, weil ich sie über lange Zeiten auswerten möchte? Was mache ich mit den Informationen, wenn ich eh nicht Zuhause bin und ad-hoc nichts ändern kann? Videoüberwachung stelle ich mir sinnvoll vor, wenn ich es auch aus der Ferne überwachen will. Die Temperatur messen, ja...kann man mit einem einfachen Thermometer in einer Wetterstation. Sauerstoffmessgeräte oder Überwachungsanlagen gibt es, machen aber in meinen Augen nur dann Sinn, wenn diese bei Grenzwerten automatisch reagieren und zusätzliche Systeme schalten. 
Messgeräte für Wasserqualität- wahrscheinlich meinst Du pH, Kh, Nitrit, Nitrat, Phosphat und so weiter... gibt es wahrscheinlich, habe ich aber  von
zu 9. ...wie schon @Eve geschrieben hat, sollten Fische jeglicher Art erst nach Einfahren der Filterung und nach dem sogenannten "Nitritpeak" eingesetzt werden.
zu 10. ...was für Pumpen und Filter wollt ihr denn nutzen? In eurer Zeichnung ist nur der Aquaponikfilterbereich zu erkennen und die Zuführung erfolgt laut Skizze direkt aus dem Teich. Steht die Pumpe im Teich, hört man sich nicht. Wie laut euer Aquaponikfiltersystem ist, kann man aus der Ferne gar nicht beurteilen. Wie soll es denn aufgebaut werden? Wie und wo läuft das Wasser da durch? Normale Teichfiltersysteme sind für gewöhnlich nicht laut, so lange sie nicht unötig plätschern. Pumpen für die Wasserbewegung sind eigentlich auch sehr leise. Belüfterpumpen können etwas brummen, sind aber unter einer Abdeckung auch kaum wahrnehmbar.

Sorry, für den vielen Text. Aber viele Fragen, viele Antworten. Bitte auch nichts persönlich nehmen, wenn es sich ein wenig sarkastisch oder provokant liest.


----------



## Witchblade (11. Apr. 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Sorry, für den vielen Text. Aber viele Fragen, viele Antworten. Bitte auch nichts persönlich nehmen, wenn es sich ein wenig sarkastisch oder provokant liest.



sollte es sich so lesen würd ich es wohl nicht merken.. ich verstehe sowas meistens nicht (irgendwie fehlt mir grad der "Schulterzucksmilie")

Danke für die Antworten 



Zacky schrieb:


> zu 4. ...Vor- & Nachteile wurden ja angesprochen, ist eure Entscheidung...



hier ging es mir eher um die Frage ob es Sinn macht in der Mitte also zwischen Einlauf und Ablauf nochmal einen Ablauf zu setzen oder ob Einlauf und Ablauf ausreichen. 




Zacky schrieb:


> zu 5.1. ob man es noch braucht... Blähton und Filtergraben sind nicht unbedingt die Hochleistungsfilter, Blähton bietet zwar auch besiedelbare Flächen für Bakterien, aber im Verhältnis wahrscheinlich weniger als zusätzliche künstliche Filtermedien. Kommt auch auf den Schmutz an, der sich ansammelt oder produziert wird. Die Frage ist auch, was soll der Blähton filtern? ...wird er durchströmt? ...wird vorgereinigtes (also vom Grobschmutz, wie Algen, Blätter, Fischkot befreit) Wasser durch die Filterbereiche gepumpt?
> Stellen deine "Tröge" mit Blähton, Kies, Sand als Aquaponikanlage deine Filterung dar? Sind die Behälter jeweils 1 x 0,45 x 0,70 m oder die gesamte Strecke?



ich dachte mir der Grobschmutz wird vorher in nem Netz aufgefangen, der Rest kommt so durch und bleibt im Blähton, Kies oder spätestens im Sand hängen. 
Was die Maße der Tröge betrifft sind das jeweils ein Trog.  Die gesamte Strecke ist dann 4x2m LxB



Zacky schrieb:


> zu 8. ...gibt es ganz viel... nur brauche ich die Technik zur Fernüberwachung oder Erfassung der Daten, weil ich sie über lange Zeiten auswerten möchte? Was mache ich mit den Informationen, wenn ich eh nicht Zuhause bin und ad-hoc nichts ändern kann? Videoüberwachung stelle ich mir sinnvoll vor, wenn ich es auch aus der Ferne überwachen will. Die Temperatur messen, ja...kann man mit einem einfachen Thermometer in einer Wetterstation. Sauerstoffmessgeräte oder Überwachungsanlagen gibt es, machen aber in meinen Augen nur dann Sinn, wenn diese bei Grenzwerten automatisch reagieren und zusätzliche Systeme schalten.
> Messgeräte für Wasserqualität- wahrscheinlich meinst Du pH, Kh, Nitrit, Nitrat, Phosphat und so weiter... gibt es wahrscheinlich, habe ich aber  von



Ja, hier geht es mir Vorallem darum so schnell als möglich eine Info zu haben wenn irgendwas nicht passt. 
und rein Interesserhalber eine Übersicht zu haben wie sich die Werte über die Monate verändern. 




Zacky schrieb:


> zu 10. ...was für Pumpen und Filter wollt ihr denn nutzen? In eurer Zeichnung ist nur der Aquaponikfilterbereich zu erkennen und die Zuführung erfolgt laut Skizze direkt aus dem Teich. Steht die Pumpe im Teich, hört man sich nicht. Wie laut euer Aquaponikfiltersystem ist, kann man aus der Ferne gar nicht beurteilen. Wie soll es denn aufgebaut werden? Wie und wo läuft das Wasser da durch? Normale Teichfiltersysteme sind für gewöhnlich nicht laut, so lange sie nicht unötig plätschern. Pumpen für die Wasserbewegung sind eigentlich auch sehr leise. Belüfterpumpen können etwas brummen, sind aber unter einer Abdeckung auch kaum wahrnehmbar.



tja bei dem Thema bin ich noch total überfragt... deshalb sind sie auch nicht in der Zeichnung enthalten... 
Was das Aquaponik System angeht, fliest das Wasser von einem Trog in den anderen und wird dann von unten nach oben Gefiltert... zumindest hoffe ich das, ich hab mir das von Selbstgebauten Teichfiltertonnen abgeschaut, zumindest so wie ich es verstanden hab  (siehe Skizze ) 
Ich glaube bei NG ist zwischen Filterteich und Bachlauf ein kleiner Filter eingebaut... aber das werden die mir dann ja sagen.
Ach ja und noch irgendwo vielleicht nen Skimmer. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Zacky (12. Apr. 2021)

Hallo.

...nochmal zu 4. Im Laufe der Zeit, schon in den ersten paar Monaten sammelt sich unweigerlich Schmutz am Boden, welcher dann regelmäßig (je nach angefallene Menge) Wochen- oder Monateweise manuell entfernt werden solle. Eigentlich sollte Schmutz immer recht zügig entfernt werden, bevor dieser sich wieder auflöst und als Nährstoff für neue Algen (niedere Pflanzenkulturen) zur Verfügung steht. Sedimentfalle hat ein Gitter, was gewissen Schmutz nicht durchlässt und den Ablauf in Teilen verstopft. Auch gehen die Sedimentfallen nur gepumpt und müssen in eine Folienrinne eingebettet und vermörtelt werden. Bodenabläufe haben eine umlaufende Öffnung, lassen gröberen Schmutz zu und laufen meist über Schwerkraftleitungen zu einem Vorfilter. Der Bodenablauf ist unter der Folie im Sand/Kies oder in der Betonbodenplatte verbaut und wir wie ein Folienfalnsch eingedichtet. Hier ist das nötige Durchsatzvolumen auch etwas höher, was aber auch Vorteile mit sich bringt

...noch zu 5.1 Davon würde ich abraten. Den groben Schmutz über ein Netz auffangen - ja, kann man machen, aber dass Netz ist (wenn zu fein) ruckzuck zu und nichts fließt mehr oder es ist zu grob und der Schmutz landet in eurem Aquaponikbereich, welcher sich schneller als man denkt ebenfalls zusetzt. Das geförderte Wasser sollte von gröberen Schmutzteilchen grundsätzlich weitestgehend befreit sein, damit es eben nicht die Filterbiologie überfordert oder einschränkt.
PS: mein Verständnis von Aquaponik ist aber auch grundsätzlich anders, als das was ich bei euch jetzt so lese und sehe. In meinen Augen baut ihr euch mit euren Trögen eher einen Substratfilter oder auch Bodenfilter, welcher leidglich außerhalb vom Teich steht.

zu 8. ...ok... verstanden und ist plausibel. Bin ich aber raus aus dem Thema, da ich mich damit nie umfänglicher beschäftigt habe. Da gibt es hier aber auch Experten für.

nochmal zu 10. Das ist eine ganz wichtige Frage und sollte mit zuerst geklärt sein. Pumpen im Teich gehen, ist nicht so uptodate, aber funktioniert. Wenn es eine Kombi von Schwimm- und Fischteich werden soll, sollte auf die Spannung 12 V geachtet werden. Ich persönlich finde außenliegende Filterbereiche und Pumpen für Schwerkraftbetrieb schon alleine aus Effizienzgründen, Stromersparnis und größtmögliche Modifzierungsvariante gerade in Bezug auf den Filterbereich - Grobschmutz und Biologie - deutlich besser geeignet.
Das was bei NG zwischen Teich und Filtergraben steht, ist meistens ein sog. Zielsaugsammler, wo die Leitungen von den Sedimentfallen ankommen, dort ggf. gleich die Pumpe drin steht und das Wasser wieder in den Filterteich fördert. Zusätzliche Schwammfiltermodule gibt es dann auch noch, welche überirdisch stehen und von den Pumpen gespeist werden. Da bin ich aber der Meinung, dass solche FIltermodule nicht unbedingt geeignet sind, um eine mit Fischen besetzten Schwimmteich zu filtern. (meine pers. Meinung)


----------



## Witchblade (22. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Zacky,

sorry dass ich da jetzt so viele Fragen stelle aber ich hab echt null Ahnung 



Zacky schrieb:


> ...nochmal zu 4. Im Laufe der Zeit, schon in den ersten paar Monaten sammelt sich unweigerlich Schmutz am Boden, welcher dann regelmäßig (je nach angefallene Menge) Wochen- oder Monateweise manuell entfernt werden solle. Eigentlich sollte Schmutz immer recht zügig entfernt werden, bevor dieser sich wieder auflöst und als Nährstoff für neue Algen (niedere Pflanzenkulturen) zur Verfügung steht. Sedimentfalle hat ein Gitter, was gewissen Schmutz nicht durchlässt und den Ablauf in Teilen verstopft. Auch gehen die Sedimentfallen nur gepumpt und müssen in eine Folienrinne eingebettet und vermörtelt werden. Bodenabläufe haben eine umlaufende Öffnung, lassen gröberen Schmutz zu und laufen meist über Schwerkraftleitungen zu einem Vorfilter. Der Bodenablauf ist unter der Folie im Sand/Kies oder in der Betonbodenplatte verbaut und wir wie ein Folienfalnsch eingedichtet. Hier ist das nötige Durchsatzvolumen auch etwas höher, was aber auch Vorteile mit sich bringt



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, ist am Ende des BA ein Sammelbecken in dem das Wasser reinfließen wird. 
1. Wie viel Tiefer muss das denn sein bzw wie muss das aufgebaut werden?
   reicht das, wenn ich eine Neigung von 2° habe bis zum Sammelbecken (hat das eigentlich nen speziellen Namen)? und das Sammelbecken muss ja dann.. ähm bei 
   einer Teichtiefe von 1,9m bei ca 2m Tiefe sein oder noch tiefer, damit da dann alles aufgefangen werden kann im idealfall, wie groß muss das dann sein?
   wenn ich so herumsuche, dann finde ich irgendwie nur Bilder, wo das Sammelbecken höher ist, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

2. wie kann man verhindern, dass kleine Fische / sonstige Tiere da mit eingesaugt werden? bzw dass die dann da drinnen irgendwie verenden?
3. kann ich im Sammelbecken einen Vorfilter, der den groben Schmutz auffängt mit integrieren? oder sollte man das nicht?
4. läuft das nicht über, wenn zb die Pumpe ausfällt und ich das nicht gleich mitbekomme?



Zacky schrieb:


> ...noch zu 5.1 Davon würde ich abraten. Den groben Schmutz über ein Netz auffangen - ja, kann man machen, aber dass Netz ist (wenn zu fein) ruckzuck zu und nichts fließt mehr oder es ist zu grob und der Schmutz landet in eurem Aquaponikbereich, welcher sich schneller als man denkt ebenfalls zusetzt. Das geförderte Wasser sollte von gröberen Schmutzteilchen grundsätzlich weitestgehend befreit sein, damit es eben nicht die Filterbiologie überfordert oder einschränkt.
> PS: mein Verständnis von Aquaponik ist aber auch grundsätzlich anders, als das was ich bei euch jetzt so lese und sehe. In meinen Augen baut ihr euch mit euren Trögen eher einen Substratfilter oder auch Bodenfilter, welcher leidglich außerhalb vom Teich steht.



Ja genau so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht, eine Kombination aus Filter und Aquaponik, die Frage ist halt nur wie schnell sich das zusetzt, daran hab ich nicht gedacht.. unterm Jahr mal eben reinigen funktioniert halt dann nicht, wenn die Pflanzen zwischen dem Substrat wurzelt, müsst ich evtl mal ausprobieren



Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo.
> nochmal zu 10. Das ist eine ganz wichtige Frage und sollte mit zuerst geklärt sein. Pumpen im Teich gehen, ist nicht so uptodate, aber funktioniert. Wenn es eine Kombi von Schwimm- und Fischteich werden soll, sollte auf die Spannung 12 V geachtet werden. Ich persönlich finde außenliegende Filterbereiche und Pumpen für Schwerkraftbetrieb schon alleine aus Effizienzgründen, Stromersparnis und größtmögliche Modifzierungsvariante gerade in Bezug auf den Filterbereich - Grobschmutz und Biologie - deutlich besser geeignet.
> Das was bei NG zwischen Teich und Filtergraben steht, ist meistens ein sog. Zielsaugsammler, wo die Leitungen von den Sedimentfallen ankommen, dort ggf. gleich die Pumpe drin steht und das Wasser wieder in den Filterteich fördert. Zusätzliche Schwammfiltermodule gibt es dann auch noch, welche überirdisch stehen und von den Pumpen gespeist werden. Da bin ich aber der Meinung, dass solche FIltermodule nicht unbedingt geeignet sind, um eine mit Fischen besetzten Schwimmteich zu filtern. (meine pers. Meinung)



Wie muss ich denn da die größe von der Pumpe berechnen? 
der Durchsatz muss ja dann irgendwie bei 100%/ Stunde sein , jetzt finde ich aber nur irgendwie Pumpen, die mit 10000 L oder so angegeben sind. das maximale was ich gefunden habe war bei 65qm³ bei einem 100qm³ bräuchte ich ja dann 2 Pumpen. Sehe ich das richtig?

zum Thema BA für zb eine 50qm³ Pumpe bräuchte ich ja dann 5 Bodenabläufe mit je 110? oder gibts da auch größere BA.

oh man schon wieder so viele Fragen ´
Vielen Dank


----------



## Zacky (24. Apr. 2021)

Hallo. 

...ganz schön viele Fragen... aber lieber so, als nachher mögliche Fehler bzw. Mißverständnisse ausbessern. 

Fangen wir mal langsam an...
Der Bodenablauf wird im Teich idealerweise mittig gesetzt und kann hier problemlos bei 1,90 m liegen. Von dort geht es per DN 110 Rohr (KG-orange oder KG-2000 grün) zu einem Sammelbecken, welches sich außerhalb des Teiches befindet. Auch hier wieder idealerweise unmittelbar an Teichwand außen, um die Wege so kurz wie möglich zu halten. Diese Sammelbecken, kann eine Regentonne, ein IBC-Behälter oder auch eine andere Kammer in entsprechender Größe sein. In dieser Kammer laufen die Leitungen von den Bodenabläufen und ggf. vom Oberflächenskimmer zusammen. Die Kammer muss nicht 1,90 tief sein... nein sie kann auch nur 1 m tief sein, muss sich lediglich auf Teichniveau befinden. (siehe dazu Skizze im Anhang)
Diese Kammer bzw. das Sammelbecken kann auch gleich mit einem Vorfilter für den groben Schmutz versehen werden oder von Anfang an ein automatisierter mechanischer Vorfilter sein. Eine Vorfiltersystem wäre in jedem Fall empfehlenswert. 
Diese Kammer kann nicht überlaufen, da sie sich ja auf Wasserniveau befindet. (siehe Skizze)

  

So ein Gewebe setzt sich schnell mal innerhalb einer Woche zu.

Zur Pumpengröße muss man schauen, wie oft ihr euren Teich umwälzen wollt. Es muss nicht immer alles 1 x in der Stunde durch den Filter und wäre in eurem Fall ja auch sehr viel. Aquaponik kommt mit hohen Volumendurchsätzen meiner Meinung nach, eh' nicht klar. Zumindest nicht in den von euch angedachten Dimensionen von Teich und Filter. Wenn ihr wisst, was ihr umwälzen wollt, muss man die Zuläufe entsprechend in Größe und Stückzahl anpassen. Aquaponikfilterbereiche würde ich nur in einem Bypass anlegen und den Hauptwasserstrom durch einen normalen Biofilter führen. Eine Filterung ausschließlich über Aquaponik für einen solch großen Teich kann ich mir gerade gar nicht in den wahrscheinlich notwendigen Dimensionen vorstellen. Müsste wahrscheinlich so Größen haben, wie bei einem Teich mit ausschließlichen Pflanzenfiltern, wo teilweise Flächen von bis zu 50% der Gesamtoberfläche Teich benötigt werden.


----------



## Witchblade (25. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Zacky,

vielen Dank für deine Geduld 



Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Fangen wir mal langsam an...
> Der Bodenablauf wird im Teich idealerweise mittig gesetzt und kann hier problemlos bei 1,90 m liegen. Von dort geht es per DN 110 Rohr (KG-orange oder KG-2000 grün) zu einem Sammelbecken, welches sich außerhalb des Teiches befindet. Auch hier wieder idealerweise unmittelbar an Teichwand außen, um die Wege so kurz wie möglich zu halten. Diese Sammelbecken, kann eine Regentonne, ein IBC-Behälter oder auch eine andere Kammer in entsprechender Größe sein. In dieser Kammer laufen die Leitungen von den Bodenabläufen und ggf. vom Oberflächenskimmer zusammen. Die Kammer muss nicht 1,90 tief sein... nein sie kann auch nur 1 m tief sein, muss sich lediglich auf Teichniveau befinden. (siehe dazu Skizze im Anhang)
> ...



Ahso, also ich muss auf die Wasserlinie achten, dann gleicht sich das Wasser immer aus und es kann nix über glaufen.. und das führt auch dazu, dass das ganze Wasser automatisch in den Vorfilter Läuft obwohl die Rohre nach oben gehen..... hm.. ich merke gerade in der Wirtschaftsschule verpasst man echt praktisches wissen fürs Leben. 
in deiner Zeichnung ist der Zugang beim Vorfilter unten angebracht, das heißt das Wasser wird am Boden des Vorfilters eingebracht? Wenn ich jetzt nach Vorfilter suche, dann finde ich irgendwie immer nur so Vorfilter, die von oben eingefüllt werden? 




Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Zur Pumpengröße muss man schauen, wie oft ihr euren Teich umwälzen wollt. Es muss nicht immer alles 1 x in der Stunde durch den Filter und wäre in eurem Fall ja auch sehr viel. Aquaponik kommt mit hohen Volumendurchsätzen meiner Meinung nach, eh' nicht klar. Zumindest nicht in den von euch angedachten Dimensionen von Teich und Filter. Wenn ihr wisst, was ihr umwälzen wollt, muss man die Zuläufe entsprechend in Größe und Stückzahl anpassen. Aquaponikfilterbereiche würde ich nur in einem Bypass anlegen und den Hauptwasserstrom durch einen normalen Biofilter führen. Eine Filterung ausschließlich über Aquaponik für einen solch großen Teich kann ich mir gerade gar nicht in den wahrscheinlich notwendigen Dimensionen vorstellen. Müsste wahrscheinlich so Größen haben, wie bei einem Teich mit ausschließlichen Pflanzenfiltern, wo teilweise Flächen von bis zu 50% der Gesamtoberfläche Teich benötigt werden.



also ja da gebe ich dir recht, so wie ich das eingezeichnet habe geht es nicht, ich werde das Aquaponik wohl wie von dir empholen als Bypass nutzen müssen. Mir ging es bei dem Aquaponik zwar auch um die Filterung, aber nachdem ich mich jetzt mal mehr belesen habe, wird das so wie ich mir das ursprünglich gedacht habe nichts, weil es sich vermutlich  zu sehr bzw eher zu schnell zusetzen würde und es eine ganze Sommersaison garnicht hält. 
Laut meiner Skizze waren die Überlegungen eher, dass die Gemüsepflanzen die entsprechenden Nährstoffe direkt erhalten, und erst im anschluß den überschuß dann in den Filtergraben geht. aber das wird nix. Da muss ich mir dann noch Gedanken drüber machen.

Ich habe jetzt immer gelesen, dass man 1-2 /Stunde umwälzen sollte... die Anschaffungskosten sind bei der größe jetzt weniger das Problem, aber bei den Stromkosten müsst ich mir dann wohl noch nen Nebenjob suchen... 
Wie oft wälzt du um?

Und nochmal was neues.. die Ströhmung.. ich dacht ursprünglich ich hab mehr oder weniger nen Ovalen Teich, dann kann ich an dem einen Ende das Wasser über nen Bachlauf rein geben und am anderen Ende zieh ich das Wasser wieder raus und erzeuge so eine Ströhmung. aber anscheinend läuft das nicht so? 
Ich hab jetzt oft gelesen / gesehen, dass man die BA in der Mitte des Teiches anbringen muss und den Einlauf an einer seite ggf einen zweiten an der gegenüberliegenden Seite... soweit ich das jetzt aber gesehen habe empfiehlt NG aber die Sedimentfallen in der Mitte und das mehr oder weniger den ganzen Teich entlang und empfiehlt die Sedimente regelmäßig in die Mitte zu schieben... 

wie siehst du das?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Zacky (26. Apr. 2021)

Hallo.


Witchblade schrieb:


> also ich muss auf die Wasserlinie achten, dann gleicht sich das Wasser immer aus und es kann nix über glaufen.. und das führt auch dazu, dass das ganze Wasser automatisch in den Vorfilter Läuft obwohl die Rohre nach oben gehen


...genau... es ist das Prinzip der kommunizierenden Rohre. Das Wasser im Teich und im Filter befinden sich bei einem derartigen Aufbau immer auf gleiche Höhe. Die Pumpe sorgt letztendlich für die Erzeugung einer Differenz, weil sie das Wasser in A "absaugt" und B "anhebt", so dass in A das Wasser selbstständig dem Drang nachkommt, sich wieder auszugleichen. Es läuft also nach...



Witchblade schrieb:


> in deiner Zeichnung ist der Zugang beim Vorfilter unten angebracht, das heißt das Wasser wird am Boden des Vorfilters eingebracht?


...das ist jetzt eher der vereinfachten Darstellung geschuldet. Man könnte auch höher in den Vorfilter gehen. Das hängt vom Vorfilter selbst ab. Dennoch ist in gewisser Weise schon von Vorteil, wenn sie im Vorfilter weiter unterhalb der Teichoberfläche ankommen, um evtl. Wasserstandsschwankungen außer Acht lassen zu können.



Witchblade schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nach Vorfilter suche, dann finde ich irgendwie immer nur so Vorfilter, die von oben eingefüllt werden?


Was hast Du denn da so gefunden? Und was für einen Vorfilter würdet ihr denn nutzen oder einbauen wollen?



Witchblade schrieb:


> waren die Überlegungen eher, dass die Gemüsepflanzen die entsprechenden Nährstoffe direkt erhalten, und erst im anschluß den überschuß dann in den Filtergraben geht.


Grundsätzlich schon richtig. Die Nährstoffe sind im Wasser gelöst und können durch Bakterien und Pflanzen aufgenommen und umgewandelt werden. Was man aber unterscheiden sollte, sind die Feststoffe und die Nährstoffe. Feststoffe sollten durch den Vorfilter entfernt und/oder zurückgehalten werden. Die im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe ziehen weiter...
Der Filtergraben nach NG ist meiner Meinung nach, eher als Absetzbecken - ähnlich einem Grobschmutzfilter zu sehen, wo sich die Feststoffe absetzen können, sich zersetzen und dann als gelöste Nährstoffe wieder von den ansässigen Bakterien und eingebrachten Pflanzen aufgenommen werden können. Die Pflanzen - je nach Art & Menge - sind aber nicht unbedingt so leistungsstark, dass sie alle Nährstoffe umgehend aufnehmen.



Witchblade schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt immer gelesen, dass man 1-2 /Stunde umwälzen sollte.


Das ist eine allgemeine Empfehlung, die sich über die Jahre als praktikabel erwiesen hat. Diese Umwälzrate findet insbesondere bei Fisch-/Koiteichen mehr Zuspruch. Es gibt auch Teiche die mit deutlich weniger Umwälzung laufen und ebenso gut funktionieren.

Das Teichmanagement ist mit entscheidend, welche Umwälzung überhaupt möglich ist. Es müssen also auch angemessene Zuläufe und Querschnitte vorhanden sein.



Witchblade schrieb:


> Wie oft wälzt du um?


Ich wälze mein Teichvolumen 1 x in etwa 1,5 Stunden um.



Witchblade schrieb:


> ich dacht ursprünglich ich hab mehr oder weniger nen Ovalen Teich, dann kann ich an dem einen Ende das Wasser über nen Bachlauf rein geben und am anderen Ende zieh ich das Wasser wieder raus und erzeuge so eine Ströhmung. aber anscheinend läuft das nicht so?


Eine ovale Teichform ist immer von Vorteil. Das Wasser über einen Bachlauf einzuleiten geht und sorgt in Teilen auch für eine gewisse Strömungsrichtung. Ziel sollte es sein, dass man eine gewisse Rotationsströmung erzeugt, welche den Schmutz in Bewegung hält und jede Runde näher an den mittig befindlichen Bodenablauf bringt. (siehe Badewanne, was aber natürlich so einfach nicht funktioniert )



Witchblade schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt oft gelesen / gesehen, dass man die BA in der Mitte des Teiches anbringen muss und den Einlauf an einer seite ggf einen zweiten an der gegenüberliegenden Seite.


Das ist grundsätzlich richtig. DIe Einläufe dann jeweils links oder rechts an der Wandseite einströmen lassen und je nach Größe mehrere Einläufe und dann diagonal ggü-liegend ist durchaus vorteilhaft.



Witchblade schrieb:


> soweit ich das jetzt aber gesehen habe empfiehlt NG aber die Sedimentfallen in der Mitte und das mehr oder weniger den ganzen Teich entlang und empfiehlt die Sedimente regelmäßig in die Mitte zu schieben..


Das entspricht dem Prinzip von NG, die mit den Sedimentfallen nichts anderes machen, als andere Teichbesitzer mit den normalen Bodenabläufen. Die Sedimentfallen werden angesaugt und durch das manuelle Zuschieben des am Boden befindlichen Schmutzes unterstützt man den Reinigungsvorgang. Sedimentfallen und auch Bodenabläufe haben nur begrenzte Reichweite im Aktionsradius, so dass man bei den länglich angeordneten Sedimentfallen es seitlich zuschiebt und bei den normalen Bodenabläufen veruscht man dieses Manko des geringen Arbeitskreises durch besagte Rotationsströmung zu unterstützen. Auch bei einem normalen Bodenablauf ist es schon mal hilfreich, den Schmutz etwas näher an den BA zu bringen. So ganz ohne manuelle Hilfe geht es halt nicht... mit Ausnahme vom Pool-Robotern.

Die Frage nach der Pumpe und den Kosten ist immer recht schwierig, da es darauf ankommt, was man will. In eurem Fall würde ich persönlich darüber nachdenken, ob ich das Aquaponikvorhaben über den Bypass mit dem Bachlauf verbinde und den Rest des gewünschten Umwälzvolumens über eine separate Pumpe laufen lasse. Der Bachlauf sowie Aquaponik wird wahrscheinlich doch eher über dem Teichniveau laufen und der Bachlauf ja eh einen höheren Ausgang als Teichniveau haben. Es gibt energiesparende Pumpensysteme, die wenig Förderhöhe erzeugen, dafür aber recht hohe Volumen umwälzen können.


----------



## Witchblade (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo Zacky,



Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Die Frage nach der Pumpe und den Kosten ist immer recht schwierig, da es darauf ankommt, was man will. In eurem Fall würde ich persönlich darüber nachdenken, ob ich das Aquaponikvorhaben über den Bypass mit dem Bachlauf verbinde und den Rest des gewünschten Umwälzvolumens über eine separate Pumpe laufen lasse. Der Bachlauf sowie Aquaponik wird wahrscheinlich doch eher über dem Teichniveau laufen und der Bachlauf ja eh einen höheren Ausgang als Teichniveau haben. Es gibt energiesparende Pumpensysteme, die wenig Förderhöhe erzeugen, dafür aber recht hohe Volumen umwälzen können.



danke für die Info, ich denke ich werde es so mache wie von dir vorgeschlagen, dass der Aquaponik Bereich in einem Separaten Kreislauf laufen wird, mit extra Filterkeller / Kammer usw. Liegt nicht zuletzt dadran, dass ich hoffe, den Teich dieses Jahr noch einigermaßen fertig zu bringen und das Aquaponik Thema auf nächstes Jahr verschiebe.. mal sehen wie weit ich komme.
Aber ich dachte mir, dass ich einen Bodenablauf extra für das Aqua Ponik System einplane und dann schonmal entsprechend verbaue zzgl dem separaten Sammelbecken / Vorfilter. Dabei stellt sich jetzt eine Frage, wenn ich aktuel das Wasser imi Sammelbecken nur Sammle es aber nicht weiter befördere ist das ja zwegs stehendem Wasser und Bakterienbildung nicht so gut .... glaube ich zumindest.. aber wie kann ich die Durchführung / den BA oder wie auch immer verschließen um den dann zu öffnen, wenn ich das Wasser auch weiter befördere? hättest du mir da eine Idee?  ob ich dabei Tauchen muss oder nicht, ist jetzt erstmal zweitrangig.
Aber auch im Winter, da steht doch das Wasser in den Rohren.. ist das denn überhaupt gut?

Hattest du nicht einen Wasserstandsmesser, der automatisch Frischwasser nachfüllt oder hab ich das wo anders gelesen?
und wie misst du den Phosphat gehalt vom Wasser?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2021)

Hi.

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, möchtest Du einen Bodenablauf extra für das Aquaponik einbauen!? ...würde ich so nicht machen, denn wie ich ja schon meinte und schrieb, würde ich den Aquaponikbereich mit einer separaten Pumpe speisen. Das heißt, dass Du lediglich das Wasser aus deinem Filterkeller - hinter dem Vorfilter - mit einer Pumpe absaugst und dieses über eine Rohrleitung zu den Aqauponikbecken leitest.
Anders erklärt - Dein gesamtes (Schmutz)-Wasser aus dem Teich kommt über ein-zwei-drei Leitungen in deinem Vorfilter / Filterkeller an, dort wird es von groben Schmutz befreit und fließt weiter in eine Biokammer, und von dort pumpst Du das Wasser ab - förderst es 1 x wieder direkt in den Teich zurück und mit einer zweiten Pumpe über Leitungen zum Gemüsebeet (Aquaponik). Die Anschlüsse am Biobehälter versiehst Du mit Kugelhähnen oder Zugschiebern, so dass man die Leitungen auch mal leer bzw. still legen kann. So ist die Leitung zum Gemüsebeet auch im Winter absperrbar und kann leer laufen, so dass auch nichts bzw. kaum etwas einfrieren kann.
Den anderen Kreislauf lässt Du Sommer wie Winter durchlaufen, gerade dann, wenn Du später mal Fische drin hast. Kann man auch gedrosselt laufen lassen... da hat Jeder so seine eigenen Erfahrungen und Meinungen zu.

Wasserstandsmesser ja/jein/nie umgesetzt - Es gibt automatische Systeme die das Frischwasser entsprechend nachfüllen. Da gibt es elektronisch geregelte Steuerungen oder auch einfache mechanische Nachfüllautomaten. Ich habe das bei mir nie abschließend umgesetzt und fülle manuell nach, wenn ich sehe, dass mehr oder weniger viel fehlt.

Phosphat messe ich - wenn überhaupt - mittels Tröpfchentest von JBL. So viel bzw. so oft messe ich persönlich jedoch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Witchblade (25. Sep. 2021)

.


----------

